# Newbie on livecd problem

## SeaDevil

I just downloaded the livecd and it booted up ok.  Now the first thing i wanted to do was get online.

1. no connection.

2. Wicd Network mgr says:  No wireless networks found.

3. So i went into general settings, and set  Wireless interface = wlan0 and checked Global DNS Servers   .

4. External programs  = all automatic.

5. Advanced settings: =  Driver = west,  Backend = external

6. Wireless interface  = both boxes checked.

tried again to refresh and still nothing.

I just downloaded the networkManager -0.9.6.4.tar.xz  file, but don' know how to install it.

have to do it thru the terminal...but don't know the command.

appreciate any help ?

thanks

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you try with the latest systemrescueCD ?

Here where you download it : http://www.sysresccd.org/Download

When you start the LiveCD, make sure that you select a 32 bits or a 64 bits mode.

Do you know if you are running with a 32 bits or a 64 bits CPU arch ?

----------

## SeaDevil

ok, i'll download that and try.  am on 32 bit.

thanks,

----------

## d2_racing

At the prompt, when everything is launched, type startx and you will have XFCE or LXDE loaded. So you will be able to surf the web while installing Gentoo.

----------

## Jaglover

 *SeaDevil wrote:*   

> ok, i'll download that and try.  am on 32 bit.
> 
> thanks,

 

If your hardware can to 64-bit you should go 64.

----------

## d2_racing

From a console,run this and paste it here :

```

# lspci -v

# cat /proc/cpuinfo

```

----------

## SeaDevil

well, ran the rescuecd  put in the correct info....and  nada, nothing....same message:  no network connections.

----------

## SeaDevil

ok...here's the first output of  lspci :

gentoo@Gentoo-2012 ~

```
 $ sudo lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL Memory Controller Hub (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2a08

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=09 <?>

        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2a08

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at cfe80000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        I/O ports at b800 [size=8]

        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at cfe40000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: i915

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company PufferM-UL8E

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 41

        Memory at cfe38000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

        Memory behind bridge: 40000000-401fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000040200000-00000000403fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2a0a

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2a0a

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

        I/O ports at a400 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2a0a

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at a800 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2a0a

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at b000 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2a0a

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        I/O ports at b400 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2a0a

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

        Memory at cfe37c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d3) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=32

        I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000efff

        Memory behind bridge: cff00000-cfffffff

        Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2a0a

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FR (ICH6/ICH6R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2a0a

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2a0a

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

        I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

        I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FW (ICH6/ICH6W) SATA Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2a0a

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at a000 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 9800 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 9400 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 9000 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 8800 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2a0a

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at 0400 [size=32]

02:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306/7/8 [Fire II(M)] IEEE 1394 OHCI Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2a0c

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 4

        Memory at cffff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        I/O ports at e800 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2a0b

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 21

        I/O ports at e400 [size=256]

        Memory at cffff400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: 8139too

02:05.0 Communication controller: LSI Corporation V.92 56K WinModem (rev 03)

        Subsystem: LSI Corporation Device 044c

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 255

        Memory at cffff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        I/O ports at e000 [size=8]

        I/O ports at d800 [size=256]

        Capabilities: [f8] Power Management version 2

```

code tags added by NeddySeagoon for easy reading

----------

## Ant P.

Please use code tags.

You do not need sudo to cat /proc/cpuinfo.

Do not blindly copy and paste commands. Read what you are typing, and the output from them.

----------

## SeaDevil

ok, sorry about that....but like the very first thing i said on here:   NEWBIE....so bear with me ok?

I did not know "cat" was a command.....first time i tried it got some message said "invalid command"...

now, I didn't know squat about "codes" either....I just came from 20 years of  Windows, 95,98 and whatever was

before that even. So, please bear with me, because you DON'T have to go thru all this hassle to get online

in Windows.  Really !!  

I been thru Vietnam,  4 major major bouts of cancer, lost my jaw and part of my leg,  and don't think that

was as tough as learning this LINUX stuff.   Just trying to find the EASIEST distro that works ! Why? because I

am too old, broke and poor to afford and learn Windows 8.

thanks.

----------

## jrussia

From a quick glance at what you posted, it looks like you don't have a wireless card. Have I missed something? You have an Ethernet connection, though, so you can connect via Ethernet cable.

Wicd is also for wireless connections, so it won't be any help if you don't have one.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

SeaDevil,

You don't have a PCI based wireless card.  If you have one at all, it must either be USB based or switched off.

Some systems have a physical switch to power off wireless, as its quite power hungry.

If wired networking is an option while you install, the following commands will get you on the net

```
modprobe 8139too

net setup eth0
```

Once installed, it will all JustWork.

If you must have wireless to install, please post the output of lsusb.

lsusb is a command, just like lspci 

ls means list, or dir if you remember DOS.

The pci or usb tells what you would like listed - but they are seperate programs.

There are others too.

If you were comfortable at the DOS prompt 20 years ago, look at "Linux in a Nutshell" its free online or you can buy the dead tree edition.

----------

## SeaDevil

Hello, NeddySeagoon, 

yes, I do have my wireless on Belkin Router with a USB adapter. Didn't know that made a difference here as other Distro's 

that I tried all connected to the Network easily unlike here.

Too bad the documentation doesn't talk about usb wireless.  or how to implement it.

here is the output of lsusb:

```
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 050d:945a Belkin Components F7D1101 v1 Basic Wireless Adapter [Realtek RTL8188SU]

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c52e Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 058f:9360 Alcor Micro Corp. 8-in-1 Media Card Reader
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

SeaDevil,

Your wireless USB stick is

```
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 050d:945a Belkin Components F7D1101 v1 Basic Wireless Adapter [Realtek RTL8188SU] 
```

The driver is in the kernel and I'm fairly sure that a recent SystemRescueCD supports it.

Unfortunately, I'm on an old SystemRescueCD right now as my initrd refused to assemble a degraded raid, so I can't check the detail.

Does the command 

```
ifconfig -a
```

list a wlan0 interface ?

Once my raid has rebuilt and I can boot normally, I will post back with more detail.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

SeaDevil,

I've booted SystemRescueCD in Virtual Box so I can look at its kernel modules

Your 050d:945a needs the r8712u module. 

```
modprobe r8712u
```

to see if you have it.

Look in the output of 

```
lsmod
```

to confirm if it loaded.

Look in 

```
ifconfig -a
```

to see if the interface exists.

Look at the end of 

```
dmesg 
```

to see if there were any errors loading the module.

I can confirm that SystemRescueCD 3.2.0-beta009.iso does have this driver.

----------

## SeaDevil

OK, here's what i got :

eth0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:11:d8:50:3b:b0  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 21  base 0x6400  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 124  bytes 8856 (8.6 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 124  bytes 8856 (8.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

then i entered :      modprobe r8712u

                    says:  bash: modprobe: command not found

tried :                   cat modprobe 48712u

                   says:  No such file or directory

by  the way MERRY XMAS to you and all Gentoobers

----------

## NeddySeagoon

SeaDevil,

You must run modprobe before you chroot as the kernel and all of its modules are provided by the boot media.

After the chroot, only the things that you put into /mnt/gentoo are accessable.

You really don't want to cat a binary file ... well not more than once ever.  It will display all sorts of rubbish on the console and may even change fonts and modes to render it useless.  When that happens type reset and press return.

As root

```
# ls /sbin/modprobe 

/sbin/modprobe
```

shows that modprobe exists.

I know the command works as I managed to run it in a Virtual Machine booted with the SystemRescueCD I recommended.

I don't have the device, so I could not test that everything works after the modprobe.

----------

## SeaDevil

I'M STILL getting error message from the command   modprobe r8712u that says: command not found

even after i reset.

next:   # ls /sbin/modprobe  (returns nothing, goes to cursor)

next /sbin/modprobe  ( error: missing parameters, see -h)  

next: 

```
gentoo@Gentoo-2012 ~ $ modprob r8712u

bash: modprob: command not found

gentoo@Gentoo-2012 ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  188144  22 

shpchp                 17923  0 

pci_hotplug            16905  1 shpchp

snd_hda_codec_realtek    76946  1 

i915                  264757  3 

8139too                14217  0 

snd_hda_intel          15860  4 

8139cp                 12645  0 

video                   9199  1 i915

snd_hda_codec          46136  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_realtek

thermal_sys             9746  1 video

r8712u                115580  0 

s
```

last line shows the r8712u,

in the following  dmesg....copied only the part that shows r8712u, otherwise there were NO errors showing.

```
ut4

[   44.937256] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[   45.024828] ACPI Warning: 0x00000400-0x0000041f SystemIO conflicts with Region \SMRG 1 (20120111/utaddress-251)

[   45.024843] ACPI Warning: 0x00000400-0x0000041f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.SMRG 2 (20120111/utaddress-251)

[   45.024854] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[   45.156220] r8712u: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.

[   45.163319] r8712u: DriverVersion: v7_0.20100831

[   45.163353] r8712u: register rtl8712_netdev_ops to netdev_ops

[   45.163359] r8712u: USB_SPEED_HIGH with 4 endpoints

[   45.164591] r8712u: Boot from EFUSE: Autoload OK

[   45.543037] r8712u: CustomerID = 0x0000

[   45.543043] r8712u: MAC Address from efuse = 94:44:52:e3:4d:2e

[   45.543046] r8712u: Loading firmware from "rtlwifi/rtl8712u.bin"

[   45.543882] usbcore: registered new interface driver r8712u

[   45.670816] r8712u: Firmware request failed

[   46.068422] 8139cp: 8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (Mar 22, 2004)

[   46.068480] 8139cp 0000:02:02.0: This (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip, use 8139too

[   46.076025] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[   46.412101] 8139too: 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

[   46.413773] 8139too 0000:02:02.0: eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf9be6400, 00:11:
```

if you want, will put this off til after xmas.  

I will try again Wed.

regards 

old SeaDevil

----------

## NeddySeagoon

SeaDevil,

```
[   45.670816] r8712u: Firmware request failed 
```

You have everything except the firmware.

Thats a nuisance - it won't work without that.

Before we try patching up the Gentoo DVD.  Can you try using SystemRescueCD from this page as your boot media.

The kernel module is there. Hopefully, the firmware is too. 

You can file a bug at bigs.gentoo.org for the DVD.  The important line is the one I quoted

----------

## SeaDevil

WELL...let me thank you for your help, I really appreciate your time spent.

But......I had enough trying this OS out.  Time to move on and go back

to UBUNTU or some other.  It's like having to learn a new language here like

Chinese or Japanese or Dutch...whatever.

don't know how to  close out this thread either, if you would be so kind.

thanks again for your patience.

SeaDevil.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

SeaDevil,

You give up too easily.

WiFi is not one of the simplest features to make work especially for installing.

If your wireless JustWorks in Ubuntu, you can use that to install Gentoo.  None of the install boot system goes into your gentoo install, it just provides the tools you need to accomplish the install.

When you go back to Ubuntu, leave 30G free for Gentoo, when you come back to it, then you can dual boot.

Enjoy your OS, even if its not Gentoo.

----------

